

Knock Knock? – A Survey of iOS Authentication [pdf] - Sujan
http://darthnull.org/media/presentations/KnockKnock-iOS-AuthSurvey_ShmooCon_2015.pdf

======
DarthNull
There's a blog post that sort of summarizes the slides here (which'll have to
do until I get the white paper written):
[http://darthnull.org/2015/01/23/shmoocon-ios-
auth](http://darthnull.org/2015/01/23/shmoocon-ios-auth)

------
jclish
Useful information, applicable to today's coding task. Many thanks.

